# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Chaine de connection sur base oracle

## Laye

Salut,

comment etablir sous java une chaine de connection a une base de donnees ORACLE 9i (systeme d'exploitation Windows 2000)?

----------


## eclesia

je le dis pas souvent, mais faut se donner la peine de chercher un peu quand mme, c'est pas les rponses qui manquent sur  ::google2::   (ou yahoo s'il est hs)

java jdbc (ou odbc) oracle

----------


## sinok

EN cherchant dans la FAQ

----------

